# Road Trip



## JamesD (Sep 22, 2007)

Figured this would be a good place....

In a couple of days, I'll be starting a nice little road trip, up from Colorado Springs to Cheyenne, WY, then west through to the Redding, CA, area, then North to Vancouver.... and then the windy route from there, along and around through Prince William, BC, and points between, then up through Yukon Territory, and into Alaska.

Anyone know any interesting sites in these areas?  I'll be having min 35mm equipment with me, as well as my 4X5 view camera, maybe even with 4X5 film if I can pick some up somewhere along the way.

Suggestions?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 24, 2007)

If I assume that you&#8217;re driving the interstates. Then the likely route would be I-80 to I-5, and one of ferries north. I&#8217;ve only been to a few places long that way mostly from Fort Collins to Laramie and Reno south to Yosemite. 

  Rocky Mtn Park west of Fort Collins
  Wyoming Territorial prison Laramie
  Medicine Bow west of Laramie along I-80


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 25, 2007)

While in Washington, DEFINITELY check out Deception Pass! I've been through there many times, but I still find my jaw on the ground every time. 

Wave "hi" as you pass through Washington. 

For example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmartinjr/787757317/

Marian


----------

